# Sharp-tailed grouse



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I was wondering what kind of luck anybody has had hunting sharp-tailed grouse in Utah? Like I said before, this bird is on my list and I was thinking of putting in next year. I hunt pheasant and quail but would like to diversify a bit.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My advice would be to secure private land access well ahead of time. Utah has plenty of sharpies, but the bird's territory is almost all found on private land.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Does UDWR keep a list of land owners that is available to the public?


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Where ya located ?

I might trade you a Utah Sharpie hunt for a Utah Quail hunt.
I've shot Quail in other states but not yet in Utah.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in Southern Utah. I understand our sharpies are all to the far north along the UT/ID border.


----------

